# "Military Parents Abuse Children"



## Marauder06 (Jan 26, 2015)

Parenting while in the military... apparently I've been doing it wrong.

https://www.facebook.com/MilitaryParentsAbuseChildren/info?tab=page_info


----------



## policemedic (Jan 26, 2015)

Unbelievable.


----------



## reed11b (Jan 26, 2015)

This makes me want to  abuse somebody, but not my children. 
Reed


----------



## Marine0311 (Jan 26, 2015)

Children need discipline through their parents and I for one favor spanking your kids when they get out of line.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 26, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> Children need discipline through their parents and I for one favor spanking your kids when they get out of line.



Do you have kids?


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 26, 2015)

I would like to know more.  Like what their evidence is, or if they even have any.  Studies, statistics, peer-reviewed papers, ANYTHING.  What I get, instead, is a bunch of memes, youtube links, and a broken URL.

Classic.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 26, 2015)

I've had to spank my kid all of twice since I got out three years ago and she came back to live with me.  Guess that means I'm off to the gulag, then.


----------



## AWP (Jan 26, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> Parenting while in the military... apparently I've been doing it wrong.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MilitaryParentsAbuseChildren/info?tab=page_info


 
Yeah...yours always look SOOOOOO abused. "Alright, don't think about the back of dad's hand or mom's wooden spoon. Say cheese!"

Maybe we could get Sarah McLachlan to play her song while a military child slideshow plays in the background?


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 26, 2015)

Deathy McDeath said:


> I would like to know more.  Like what their evidence is, or if they even have any.  Studies, statistics, peer-reviewed papers, ANYTHING.  What I get, instead, is a bunch of memes, youtube links, and a broken URL.
> 
> Classic.



I'm still laughing in shock over how that particular page admin can sit back and talk about how feminists can get PTSD but it's a cop-out for military folks to get it because they beat their children.  

Hell, to leave a child in the care of what I can assume from those posts to be a feminist of that ilk is a much more grievous form of child abuse than to administer the laying of the hands across the buttocks for misbehavior.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 26, 2015)

the reductio ad absurdum on the splash page that states "ALL Military parents abuse their kids, and bring violence into the home..."  made me want to punch kittens or rabid feminist idiots in the face...  especially after having met "at least a couple" of military families who have some of the best behaved, focused, polite, and respectful an also least abused kids I've seen.   

Why doesn't this 'woman' go after meth heads, crack whores, and gangstas  who procreate willy-nilly, and then get paid to have more kids, and be substance abusers....   

I hate friggin illogical ill informed do-gooders making blanket statements.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm getting "Internet Explorer can't display the webpage". They must have unassed the AO.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 26, 2015)

If they did, I'm taking total credit for it. :)


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 26, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> I'm still laughing in shock over how that particular page admin can sit back and talk about how feminists can get PTSD but it's a cop-out for military folks to get it because they beat their children.
> 
> Hell, to leave a child in the care of what I can assume from those posts to be a feminist of that ilk is a much more grievous form of child abuse than to administer the laying of the hands across the buttocks for misbehavior.



Hmmm... feminists and PTSD?  I've got blog post for that:
http://www.havokjournal.com/culture/mean-tweets-and-ptsd-facts-fakers-and-the-future/


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 26, 2015)

The site says"Vets are all violent terrible people."
Runner of site is then inundated with violent, sexually laced threats and insults that end up making the site look not as crazy

People don't seem to see the irony.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 26, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> If they did, I'm taking total credit for it. :)



Sir, at least footnote any help from NCOs who may have had a hand in your efforts....


----------



## x SF med (Jan 26, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> The site says"Vets are all violent terrible people."
> Runner of site is then inundated with violent sexually laced threats and insults, that end up making the site look not as crazy
> 
> People don't seem to see the irony.




I only looked at the splash page, because I did not feel like signing in to Facebook to read any more of that drivel.   Why would people willingly feed the stereotype this woman wants to promote?  Gut reactions be damned, think people, and then use your words judiciously and in support of the position you hope to defend.   Don't shoot all of your team members in the face and blame it on a JDAM from the enemy.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 26, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Sir, at least footnote any help from NCOs who may have had a hand in your efforts....



No way dude.   I didn't get where I am in life today by spreading around credit or accepting help from NCOs.

Oh wait...


----------



## x SF med (Jan 26, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> No way dude.   I didn't get where I am in life today by spreading around credit or accepting help from NCOs.
> 
> Oh wait...



Ah, so you attribute it all to the voices in your head....  Does Psych Services know?


----------



## Marine0311 (Jan 26, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> Do you have kids?



No.


----------



## Lefty375 (Jan 26, 2015)

Pretty sure this is a page to troll older people in the military who don't keep up with "e-lingo/satire/trolling".


----------



## Dame (Jan 26, 2015)

Reported the page for both harassment and hate speech.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 26, 2015)

lucky l3fty said:


> Pretty sure this is a page to troll older people in the military who don't keep up with "e-lingo/satire/trolling".



I don't think it's satire.  Once you start wading into the reeds of what is supposed to pass for modern day feminism, you will find yourself wondering who put the mescaline in your mocha latté.  Don't believe me?  Approach one and attempt to have a discussion about the BDSM scene.  

This person may have set up the page to provoke a response out of the military community, but I guarantee you that it was not an attempt at trolling.  There was a point to be made, and lots of veterans are going out of their way to provide fodder for it.  The page admin is one of very few people I would happily wish cancer upon.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 26, 2015)

Reported it


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 27, 2015)

x SF med said:


> ...  especially after having met "at least a couple" of military families who have some of the best behaved, focused, polite, and respectful an also least abused kids I've met.



Then there's the families I see across my desk at HR Block on post...  They definitely feed into this FB pages hysteria.

LL


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 28, 2015)

a response:
http://www.havokjournal.com/culture/military-parents-abuse-children/


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 31, 2015)

Well, that didn't take long.  The page has been taken down.  Great job, SS community.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 31, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> Well, that didn't take long.  The page has been taken down.  Great job, SS community.



I love a story with a happy ending!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> Well, that didn't take long.  The page has been taken down.  Great job, SS community.



I couldn't get all the way through it. I had to stop and call one of my kids to badger them about something, you know how it is.


----------



## 8654Maine (Jan 31, 2015)

Ya bunch of bullies!


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 31, 2015)

8654Maine said:


> Ya bunch of bullies!




Shuuuuurup or I'll smack you!


----------



## Dame (Jan 31, 2015)

Now that's a man with experience in children! ^^^


----------

